# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Musik

## ReelBigFish

Hey,

das neue Video vom PWA Freestyle Grand Slam wurde ja vor kurzem bei dailydose.tv hochgeladen, ich suche vergeblich nach dem 2. song aus dem video, weiss jemand zufllig wie der heisst?


ier ist der Link zum Video:
http://www.dailydose.tv/pwafuerteven...highlights.htm


mfG
Tom

----------


## oldyeller

Also stilistisch und von der stimme des sngers knnte es zu eels  passen. Auf der youtube seite wurde auch schon nach den songs gefragt...
aber es kam bisher keine antwort

----------

